# Names and their meanings.



## KenpoGirl (Nov 8, 2002)

I took this idea from another thread.  They were speaking of character names for books

Nightingale gave some examples of names with their meanings.



> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *
> http://www.babynames.com/V5/index.php
> ...




Thought I'd Look up the Meaning of the names of some of my Martial Talk Friends, this is what I came up with......

Dennis - "Wild - Frienzied"
Doug - form of Douglas - "Flowing from the Dark River" 
Ricardo - form of Richard - "Powerful, Rich Ruler"
Dan - form of Daniel - "God is my Judge"
Jason - "Healer"
Bryson - form of Brice - "Son of Rice"
Kirk - "From the Church"
Michael - "Who is like God?"
Tess -  "To Reap"
Rich - also form of Richard - "Powerful, Rich Ruler"
Bob - form of Robert - "Bright Fame"

As you can see some of the meanings fit to the person very well, some are just hillarious (and to save my skin, I won't say which is which)  :rofl:

and for all you Kenpo fans ....

Edmund - "Protector"
Kealoha (sp) - "beloved"
Parker - "Keeper of the Park"  (lol well the first two are kewl  )

And I know you've been waiting for this one.

Dot - form of Dorothy - "Gift of God"    Sounds about right.  

:angel:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *I took this idea from another thread.  They were speaking of character names for books
> 
> ...



*
Rich - also form of Richard - "Powerful, Rich Ruler"
*

Now that makes me laugh.

For I rule the whole of my domain and all that I see.
(* Read, I live alone with my Cat  *)

Powerful, Indeed I am, for when, I want to order Pizza, I just pick up the phone.

Thanks to NightingGale and KenpoGirl

Rich


----------



## Pakhet (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> 
> For I rule the whole of my domain and all that I see.
> ...



If you live alone with your cat, then you just THINK you're in charge.  Cats are insidious that way.  

Lisa


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pakhet _
> 
> *If you live alone with your cat, then you just THINK you're in charge.  Cats are insidious that way.
> 
> Lisa *




Did I tell you I was a Male. Let me have my Delusions, it is not much I ask for, but it is the little things in life that matter.

Rich


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _*
> I took this idea of character names for internet posters......  :angel:
> *



Dot - form of Dorothy - "Formed from the Wrath of God"    Still lost in oz.


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 9, 2002)

Joseph means "God will increase"..................Turns out I'm also the only one in my family who doesnt mean "Worlds greatest" or so on.......:shrug:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Doug - form of Douglas - "Flowing from the Dark River" *



Heh, My last name means "From the dark forest" and my middle name means "From the dark town." So you have my name meaning, _"From the dark water, from the dark town, from the dark forest."_

I'm either really in the dark or I am Darth Vader.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Dot - form of Dorothy - "Formed from the Wrath of God"    Still lost in oz.
> 
> *



Har De Har Har.  :shrug:

You know I could have said something about your name too,
*Mr. Wild and Frienzied* 

:ticked:

:miffer:




............  Or should I say *Mr. Sedate, and Comatose* .   :moon:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 9, 2002)

Either take it outside or onto the mat kids...

Ha ha ha!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 9, 2002)

He Started it!!!   :shrug:   


:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 9, 2002)

Both of you stop it or I am pulling this discussion board over and turning it around and we're all going home. Is that what you want? Do you? Are you trying to ruin our discussion? Do you want to see your mother cry? Well?!
:shrug:


----------



## Kirk (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Both of you stop it or I am pulling this discussion board over and turning it around and we're all going home. Is that what you want? Do you? Are you trying to ruin our discussion? Do you want to see your mother cry? Well?!
> :shrug: *



Remain calm, my son.



> Kirk - "From the Church"



  

Too cool of a thread Dot!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Both of you stop it or I am pulling this discussion board over and turning it around and we're all going home. Is that what you want? Do you? Are you trying to ruin our discussion? Do you want to see your mother cry? Well?!
> :shrug: *



Yes Sir.  

_{checking rear view mirror to see if he's looking ........ 
starts to poke Mr. Sedate in ribs.    }_ 

:angel:

:EG:


----------



## Seig (Nov 10, 2002)

Do NOT make me impose the wrath of Seig on you!!!!
Michael Seigel.....husband to Tess.........


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 10, 2002)

Ok.. so  I get a Scythe now?  *A' Reaping' I go.. a Reaping I go.. *rubs hands together.. with a wicked gleam in my eye*

Yeppers.. Actually my given name is Therese.. meaning 'Harvester' sooo Right on the money Dot.. *G*

What fun


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *
> Rich - also form of Richard - "Powerful, Rich Ruler"
> ...



Hey Bud, watch it, that's my name you're fooling with. Don't make me Tracy Kenpo you all over the place!:soapbox:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> quote: Originally posted by Rich Parsons
> 
> ...



Mr. Castillo,

Excuse me, but I had hoped that you and others would not be so thin skinned. I guess we are all in trouble now.  

As we exchanged opposing views previously over a misunderstanding over what you thought was a humorous reply, I am very hesitant to reply here. 


I hope this does not make the situation more confusing, but I would hope that an educator that does not like math and big enough to admit it and 'supposedly' be humorous about it could communicate better.

I still do not know the intention of your post:

Humor?

Threat?

If Humor, I guess I will go borrow a few bucks from Gou Ronin and buy one (humor) or ask for the members here to donate to me some money or better yet to educate me on humor.

If a Threat, then please sir that is the most humorous thing I could take your post as if I believed you meant it as a threat.

Previously, I took it to Private messaging to try to resolve our (my) issues, and all I got back was further attacks and or misunderstandings. You even replied that you would ignore a person who was so thinned skinned.

I am here by asking you formally in a public forum to ignore me for I will be ignoring you.

Rich
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *Mr. Castillo,
> 
> ...



Boy, give me a break. I am ALL humor, as many on this forum  can, and will attest to!

Me thin skinned? Nope,  I'm comfortable in what I do and would expect other adults here to be the same.

Communicate? I can do that just fine, plus, I can do one better. I do NOT chastise people on their behavior. I'm just a visitor here.

Threat you say? Why, there's no profit in that! There's no money in that!

Further attacks made? Nope, I haven't made any. 

You seem to forget, we basically have the same name, so that's why I jumped in, just for fun. 

Don't believe me? Ask Mr. Dennis Conatser, he'll tell you. If you can't believe him, you can't believe anyone.:idunno: 

To summize, you're looking for problems that don't exist! (Not on my side, anyway)


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 12, 2002)

Rich I think you and Ricardo have reached a milestone that I and others have also had....... LOL,  The one problem with the net is that you don't "feel" :anic:  the typed word.  This is not the first and probably not the last post that has been misunderstood.
:argue: 


I do thank you both for airing out your feelings and hopefully come out shaking hands :cheers:  all in good fun.  We all love to tease (especially me!!!!!!!!!):boing2: 


Ricardo also takes this to the max....... so please ..... end any hard feelings I'm sure Ricardo never ment any harm :angel: nor did Rich.


Thanks guys
:wavey:
:asian:


----------



## Seig (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Hey Bud, watch it, that's my name you're fooling with. Don't make me Tracy Kenpo you all over the place!:soapbox: *


Bring it on!  Afterwards we can go eat crab legs.


----------



## Seig (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Rich I think you and Ricardo have reached a milestone that I and others have also had....... LOL,  The one problem with the net is that you don't "feel" :anic:  the typed word.  This is not the first and probably not the last post that has been misunderstood.
> :argue:
> ...


Dammit!  I had Las Vegas on the phone and now the fight is not going to happen!  All that money, pay per view etc, down the tubes!!!:miffer:


----------



## Seig (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Hey Bud, watch it, that's my name you're fooling with. Don't make me Tracy Kenpo you all over the place!:soapbox: *


Tess, if that is actually Ricardo hinting that he is headed this way, lock up the good silver......


----------



## Kirk (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Boy, give me a break. I am ALL humor, as many on this forum  can, and will attest to!
> *



Whistling, while looking away!  *whistle* la la la la


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Rich I think you and Ricardo have reached a milestone that I and others have also had....... LOL,  The one problem with the net is that you don't "feel" :anic:  the typed word.  This is not the first and probably not the last post that has been misunderstood.
> :argue:
> ...


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Bring it on!  Afterwards we can go eat crab legs. *



Ok, BTW, 3rd Dans pay!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Whistling, while looking away!  *whistle* la la la la *



Kirk, what's that?


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Dammit!  I had Las Vegas on the phone and now the fight is not going to happen!  All that money, pay per view etc, down the tubes!!!:miffer: *



The "Fight of The Ages" between DC and me is still on!

Kirk is the referee!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Tess, if that is actually Ricardo hinting that he is headed this way, lock up the good silver...... *



I don't know, I think I've been insulted?


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *I don't know, I think I've been insulted? *



*still looking for the 'good silver' *

Nah Ricardo.. you're a bud.. would we insult a friend..*G*


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pakhet _
> 
> *If you live alone with your cat, then you just THINK you're in charge.  Cats are insidious that way.
> 
> Lisa *



Dogs have owners...cats have staff.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Hey Bud, watch it, that's my name you're fooling with. Don't make me Tracy Kenpo you all over the place!:soapbox: *



Relax, you have a long wait while Richardo figures out which variation of the move to use on you.  Figuring out the best variation when you have 4 -6 for every technique is very time consuming, besides he is old and alzheimers  may kick in so he will forget the insult anyways.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *Relax, you have a long wait while Richardo figures out which variation of the move to use on you.  Figuring out the best variation when you have 4 -6 for every technique is very time consuming, besides he is old and alzheimers  may kick in so he will forget the insult anyways.:rofl: *



Hey watch it on the old stuff.. Ricardo's only 4 yrs older than me~!!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Hey watch it on the old stuff.. Ricardo's only 4 yrs older than me~!! *



So that would make you 80 yrs younger than Dennis:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *So that would make you 80 yrs younger than Dennis:rofl: *




*doing the math.. let's see.. 50 take away.. errr.. no that didn't work.. ummm.. 42 plus 80... uhhh.. 

Huh? 
Damn Alzheimers!~!!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> **doing the math.. let's see.. 50 take away.. errr.. no that didn't work.. ummm.. 42 plus 80... uhhh..
> 
> ...



That was no shot at you Tess, I know that woman rarely age past 29 and it will be a few yrs til you are there(don't read this if you are diabetic)

I am just trying to keep the Golden one on his toes today, after he sent me the Opera Baby yesterday


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *That was no shot at you Tess, I know that woman rarely age past 29 and it will be a few yrs til you are there(don't read this if you are diabetic)
> 
> I am just trying to keep the Golden one on his toes today, after he sent me the Opera Baby yesterday *



Hahaa yeah I know Rob.. Nothing much offends me.. but Gawd that Opera baby..~!!!    that's pretty bad heheee


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *Relax, you have a long wait while Richardo figures out which variation of the move to use on you.  Figuring out the best variation when you have 4 -6 for every technique is very time consuming, besides he is old and alzheimers  may kick in so he will forget the insult anyways.:rofl: *



Careful, I've been working with the Goldendragon! He's gonna make mean, and lean?

But you're right, I've picked up so much info with everything I've been studying, my head is gonna explode!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *So that would make you 80 yrs younger than Dennis:rofl: *



You mean DC is already getting Social Security?


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Hahaa yeah I know Rob.. Nothing much offends me.. but Gawd that Opera baby..~!!!    that's pretty bad heheee *



You're right, she's tough, beautiful! Anyone else might as well thrown in the towel. The Kenpo Terror of the East Coast!

I surrender!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *You mean DC is already getting Social Security? *



I thought his social security # number was 003, just behind Montgomery Burns


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *You're right, she's tough, beautiful! Anyone else might as well thrown in the towel. The Kenpo Terror of the East Coast!
> 
> I surrender! *




Awwwww..  Now I'm a puddle. heheee..  Thanks Ricardo.. *beams*

*to other viewers.. I'm not really a puddle.. but will continue to let Ricardo think I am.. *w*


----------



## Seig (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Ok, BTW, 3rd Dans pay! *


Not on what we make.......


----------



## Seig (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> **still looking for the 'good silver' *
> 
> Nah Ricardo.. you're a bud.. would we insult a friend..*G* *


If you can't insult your friends, why bother insulting your enemies?


----------



## Seig (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *cats have staff. *


Is it contagious?


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *If you can't insult your friends, why bother insulting your enemies? *



Who can argue with that kind of logic? In that case, I accept!


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Is it contagious? *



Staff - as in people!
Not STAPH! LOL

j/k


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Rich I think you and Ricardo have reached a milestone that I and others have also had....... LOL,  The one problem with the net is that you don't "feel" :anic:  the typed word.  This is not the first and probably not the last post that has been misunderstood.
> :argue:
> ...





GoldenDragon7, 
:asian:

First, let me say thank you for your kind words and for your use of Smiles. I have, myself, said what you have said here many times to others and I understand your point and the intent of your words.

As for this post not being the first nor the last post to be misunderstood, I agree. Yet in all my contact with Mr. Castillo, I have had nothing but confusion and misunderstanding. He has never used any positive smiles only negative smiles to express his humor. To me, this is either someone who is not truly trying to be humorous, or someone who has made many assumptions that everyone shares and understands their own sense of humor. I bring this up since Mr. Castillo  stated it is not my place to chastise people on their behavior, yet, he felt it sufficient to  chastise me in a Private Message about making assumptions. This is not a positive step towards being understood and being able to communicate with people. The use of only negative feedback (smiles) or the duplicitous actions of one who states one thing and does another. As for Teasing, I have no problems with teasing and have been teased by many people here I have not met and there are those that I have met after being teased. That is part of the positive social interactions of this site.

As to Mr. Castillos  sense of humor, I guess that this Non-Kenpo Person (* That is me, Rich Parsons *), is supposed to know that Tracys Kenpo is the joke of Kenpo? (* I know very little about Kenpo and the factions of the art. *) So this was not really an attack against me, but an attack and slam against another style / art? A similar comment made by me such I will  Insert most unliked system here all over you, is what I have should have replied with? This is confusing to me. Now, if this was preceded by either a positive smile as opposed to being followed by a negative smile, it might have  been easier to understand this event as humor. I give  the following links as my interactions with Mr. Castillo as being anything but positive. They might be sarcastic, and many might believe that sarcasm is humor, but I do not find it humorous. I apologize for my lack of humor at what I believe to be sarcasm. 


First Contact:  An aggressive Nuke Smile and NO non Aggressive Smiles.

http://martialtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=2333&perpage=15&highlight=parsons&pagenumber=3


Second Contact was a Private  Message I sent and his reply with my follow-up reply with no further contact until . . .
(* These were Private Messages and hence I have chosen not to reveal them *)


Third Contact

http://martialtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=4586&perpage=15&pagenumber=2



I have argued (* Look it up *) with many a person on this board. Some of my favorites are Gou Ronin: We do not always see eye to eye, but we agree that we each have the right to our own opinions; Kirk: Who I and some others had a heat discussion or argument over a supreme court ruling dealing with the word God and the Pledge of Allegiance, this did not leave us upset with each other; another great person to discuss things with is Nightingale8472: She has expressed her opinions and we have discussed much together. I offer these as people I can discuss with and exchange humor and issue we might disagree on, but not end up with the confusion and concern I have with Mr. Castillo.


I have no true ill feeling for Mr. Castillo, I only wish to no longer to try to communicate with him, since I obviously do not understand his sarcasm or sense of humor. As for shaking his hands, not an option, for I will not search him out, since I do not wish to met him. If we co-exist on this board with little or no interaction or at least some polite interaction than I have no problems with that resolution.

Thank you once again GoldenDragon7 and I apologize to everyone here for the misunderstanding. 

Rich Parsons 
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I have argued (* Look it up *) with many a person on this board. Some of my favorites are Gou Ronin: We do not always see eye to eye, but we agree that we each have the right to our own opinions*



What the?!?!?!

I thought we agreed that I was always right!

Welllllll this is a fine how-do-you-do!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *What the?!?!?!
> 
> ...



GouRonin,

heheheheheh Yes my Dear Gou, you are Right and Dot has a nice Jacket for you. Know if I could only get you to post in depth like me and not these quick , yet meaningful  , posts you have. :rofl: 

Have a great time this weekend.

Rich


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *now if I could only get you to post in depth like me and not these quick , yet meaningful  , posts you have.*



You ought to check my work out in the russian martial arts section. I lost a few people there with my insighfulness.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *You ought to check my work out in the russian martial arts section. I lost a few people there with my insighfulness. *



Gou Ronin,

Actually I have been reading it, and I believe that you must end your career here as a Gou Ronin, for I believe that you are no longer a wondering rogue of a warrior. You have found the person to reach you and to take you to levels of insightfulness and learning.

My Best wishes to you 

Rich

PS: go over and browse the Russian Martial Arts Section. Datz DEM GUD REDING!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _*
> GoldenDragon7,
> First, let me say thank you for your kind words and for your use of Smiles. I have, myself, said what you have said here many times to others and I understand your point and the intent of your words.  Rich Parsons :asian:
> *



Well, then both touch gloves and come out :rofl: !!!!!!!!!!

Rich I understand where you are coming from I won't attempt to change that, but I really hate these forums sometimes for their lack of emotion which causes these types of misunderstandings.  Hecks, even when humans interact in person **** happens.  

I can't vouch for everyone's actions...... but having been in those positions myself I felt like trying to ease tension and mend feelings (if I could)  I tried.   I know Ricardo (since I talk to him all the time and have met and worked out with him personally) that he does have a "unique" sense of humor..... some may not pick that up and he may just come across wrong at times but I don't think malice is really intended.   But .........Oh well,  I know you two can live without each other or mend things yourselves if you want to in your own ways.   Good luck to both..... an learn about these damn forums an how our real opinions and expressions really don't always come across as we actually are.

Peace to all

:asian: :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Actually I have been reading it, and I believe that you must end your career here as a Gou Ronin, for I believe that you are no longer a wondering rogue of a warrior. You have found the person to reach you and to take you to levels of insightfulness and learning.
> My Best wishes to you *



Alas, I cannot. You can't teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Well, then both touch gloves and come out :rofl: !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



That's fine, I'm taking my ball, and going home.:wah:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *GoldenDragon7,
> :asian:
> ...




Hmmmmm, well, so much for logic. So you think you're too good to talk to me? And you say I'm not positive?
Yes, I said something to you, IN PRIVATE, but I'm not advertising  in the forum like you are.

Remember, there are always to sides to every story.

Also, people who live in glass houses, shouldn't throw stones. I only throw pebbles, IN HUMOR!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Hmmmmm, well, so much for logic. So you think you're too good to talk to me? And you say I'm not positive?
> Yes, I said something to you, IN PRIVATE, but I'm not advertising  in the forum like you are. *



Sir, yes you are correct about the private message, and I said upfront that I was hesitant to bring out my opinion here, since half of it was based on was private messages. As for being too good for you, I have not said that, I have tried to communicate, that I am not 'Good' enough to understand you.  :asian: 



> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Remember, there are always to sides to every story.
> *



There usually are at least three sides to a story (* Assuming only two people are involved *) The side of each person and then what really happened. I have never said you were wrong to say what you did, only that I do not understand it and I am confused by it. I also stated that I will ignore your comments, because of the above reasons, not because you are not good enough. That is for other people to decide not me. Yet, I am begining to understand your comments. Maybe this will have a positive effect and or result.  



> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Also, people who live in glass houses, shouldn't throw stones. I only throw pebbles, IN HUMOR! *



Sir, This is truly humorous. I can get a feeling from this, that is not negative.  

As for Glass houses, sir my glass hut is based upon a playing card foundation. So, I respect your wish to throw only pebbles.   :rofl: 

Rich
:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 15, 2002)

GoldenDragon7,

Thank you for your reply.  



> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Well, then both touch gloves and come out :rofl: !!!!!!!!!!
> *


:shrug:   Sure, I am going to step into this with both eyes closed and with all weapons blazing forward.   
(* Call Vegas The fight is on !  :rofl: :shrug:  *)



> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Rich I understand where you are coming from I won't attempt to change that, but I really hate these forums sometimes for their lack of emotion which causes these types of misunderstandings.  Hecks, even when humans interact in person **** happens.
> *



Yes stuff happens all the time. And I try to understand why, how and where people are coming from, but I am human and many times, I just do not get it or understand. So I try to ask questions
and that is me interacting with others, in person or on these forums. 



> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I can't vouch for everyone's actions...... but having been in those positions myself I felt like trying to ease tension and mend feelings (if I could)  I tried.
> *



But Sir, you have done much, for I was able to reply to you and to also state my opinion and views to you, which allowed others including Mr. Castillo to read that reply and allow further discourse if it was desired. :asian:



> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I know Ricardo (since I talk to him all the time and have met and worked out with him personally) that he does have a "unique" sense of humor..... some may not pick that up and he may just come across wrong at times but I don't think malice is really intended.   But .........Oh well,  I know you two can live without each other or mend things yourselves if you want to in your own ways.   Good luck to both..... an learn about these damn forums an how our real opinions and expressions really don't always come across as we actually are.
> 
> ...



Well yes, we can live without each other but it seems we cross paths in more than one forum and or thread. It would be nice to have issues resolved.

As for the personal character reference, that is always appreciated. Including your statement of knowing Mr. Castillo
 and that Mr. Castillo may have a unique sense of humor. This gives me more data that I did not have. I thank you.

Rich
:asian:

(* Edited a grammatical error my Spell checker did not catch. *)


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *Sir, yes you are correct about the private message, and I said upfront that I was hesitant to bring out my opinion here, since half of it was based on was private messages. As for being too good for you, I have not said that, I have tried to communicate, that I am not 'Good' enough to understand you.  :asian:
> 
> ...



Mr. Parsons,

I think, thanks to the great mediator Mr. Conatser, we have found common ground!

I hold NO ILL WILL TOWARD YOU, AND RESPECT YOU, as I do all others on this forum.

I hope, that if you can accept an goof like Gou, you will accept me as a friend.

My apologies for any misunderstandings I may have created between us.

Respects:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I hope, that if you can accept an goof like Gou, you will accept me as a friend.*



Hey! I'm still here. I can read ya know!
:cuss:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Hey! I'm still here. I can read ya know!
> :cuss: *



you are not at 3000 posts yet?


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *you are not at 3000 posts yet? *



No kidding. Jeez, I bet they're already looking at who gets what when I'm gone...

...I'm so proud them.
:iws:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *No kidding. Jeez, I bet they're already looking at who gets what when I'm gone...
> 
> ...



Just for spite you should stick around to 5000 posts now


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Just for spite you should stick around to 5000 posts now *



Whoa! Now you're just talking craaaaaaazy!

What kinda sicko would post more than 5000 times? Some kinda stick weildin' lunatic or something. I don't even want to think about it!


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Whoa! Now you're just talking craaaaaaazy!
> 
> ...



Hey......I'm that stick weildin' lunatic you speak of! :soapbox: 

"Just for spite you should stick around to 5000 posts now"

What kinda of crazy *** are you! :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Hey! I'm still here. I can read ya know!
> :cuss: *




Ok, ok....... so you can read!!! ............. SHUT UP:cuss: .......... (can't you see it's coming to the best part)   :wink2:     geeze...... 

They are about to kiss :ladysman: and make up!!!:cheers: 

Hey! both of you (Rich and Ricardo)......... THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:asian: 

for being mature martial artists and demonstrating the additional skills of the Black Belt!!

Salute to both of you for working things out with each other!:cheers: 

P.S. as for the original person (Gou) that I was addressing ............   "Gou back to your corner and don't read outloud again :rtfm: or I'll tell Vhlad!"  


later all (very proud of the company I keep)
:wavey:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *P.S. as for the original person (Gou) that I was addressing ............   "Gou back to your corner and don't read outloud again :rtfm: or I'll tell Vhlad!"*



Go ahead. He won't believe you. He thinks I'm an angel.
:angel: :ultracool


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Hey! I'm still here. I can read ya know!
> :cuss: *



Phooey, I thought you were inebriated.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Phooey, I thought you were inebriated. *



Who says I'm not?


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 16, 2002)

And you guys and gals were talking about what originally?  

C'mon, folks...someone try steering this back on topic.

What the hell...I will:

I named my daughter Isarina.  Don't ask what it means, because it's something I pulled outta the ether.



Cthulhu
-MT Admin.-


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 16, 2002)

Well, don't look at me, I thought we were doing well with the names, and such.  Then things kinda ran amuck.  

Anywise I have a funny and 100% true story for you.  About strange names and hidden meanings.

In high school, many enons ago, there was a music teaching.  Now this lady was quite the looker and all the guys were gahgah over her.  One of the reasons for this admiration is that she had quite the set of lungs on here, if you know what I mean.  

Anywise this music teacher fell in love, and eventually got married, and as tradition goes she took his last name.  

From the moment when she said "I Do" he was forever known as Mrs.  Titswiggle.    

And I swear on my fathers bible, this is true true true.  Don't know about you ladies, but it wouldn't matter HOW much I loved the fella, I wouldn't have taken his name, for all the tea in china.


----------



## Seig (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Go ahead. He won't believe you. He thinks I'm an angel.
> :angel: :ultracool *


You misunderstood, He'll tell Vlad you can read.


----------



## Seig (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *Well, don't look at me, I thought we were doing well with the names, and such.  Then things kinda ran amuck.
> 
> ...


If the Bra fits.......


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 16, 2002)

LOL!!!

I had a dentist once named Dr. Payne... (Dr. Pain!) LOL.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _*
> From the moment when she said "I Do" <<<< he >>>> was forever known as Mrs.  Titswiggle.
> *



So........ "he" always had been a Titswiggle all  his life!

Blonde ............ I don't get it?

 :rofl:

ps have any photos of her?

Did she ever consider changing her first name to Watchmy, Domy, Makemy, Letmy, Seemy, Youmakemy, or Awesome?
:idunno:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *From the moment when she said "I Do" he was forever known as Mrs.  Titswiggle.
> 
> *



D'oh.  :shrug:

Well it was like 2 am so you can excuse the sloppy typing.  Kinda screwed up the story though didn't it?

:waah:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _*
> From the moment when she said "I Do" she was forever known as <<<<<<<<<<<<   Mrs.  Titswiggle  >>>>>>>>>.
> *



I can see why....


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I can see why.... *



That's it! Mr. Conaster, the Moderators of this froum would like to meet with you, PRONTO!


----------



## Seig (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *That's it! Mr. Conaster, the Moderators of this froum would like to meet with you, PRONTO! *


Kwitch yer whinin!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> That's it! Mr. Conaster, the Moderators of this froum would like to meet with you, PRONTO!
> *



LOL, I just met with them all!  Hee hee....... they wanted her number and address is all.

:shrug:


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 16, 2002)

hey dennis, that's porn!


bad!bad!bad!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *LOL, I just met with them all!  Hee hee....... they wanted her number and address is all.
> 
> :shrug: *



Well, in that case, share the wealth!


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> *hey dennis, that's porn!
> bad!bad!bad! *



No. Porn is good!


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 16, 2002)

i meant to say, hey dennis, that's really really crappy porn!


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> *i meant to say, hey dennis, that's really really crappy porn! *



Well that's totally understandable then.


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 16, 2002)

and also that im still at work, so i would appreciate some quality porn in the future.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> *and also that im still at work, so i would appreciate some quality porn in the future. *



The more I think about it, the more I realize that working in the porn industry would not be beneficial to me. I'm too much of a perfectionist.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 16, 2002)

Oh Suuuuuuuuuree.. I see how this works.. I say the P word and get asked to  keep it on topic.. ~!!!!

and I'm not really here in the Locker room.. it's your imagination.. 
so there.......


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 16, 2002)

> Oh Suuuuuuuuuree.. I see how this works.. I say the P word and get asked to keep it on topic.. ~!!!!




its not what you say but how you say it.

just pay attention to the porno-perfectionist over here


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *its not what you say but how you say it.
> 
> just pay attention to the porno-perfectionist over here *



Ohhh... It's in the Enunciation and Inflection eh.. well Gee I live in Wild Wicked West by God Virginia.. that must be my problem~!!!!

I say the P word with a Dialect~!!
*chortles*


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Oh Suuuuuuuuuree.. I see how this works.. I say the P word and get asked to  keep it on topic.. ~!!!!
> 
> ...



The problem is the Mods have no sense of Ha Ha :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Ohhh... It's in the Enunciation and Inflection eh.. well Gee I live in Wild Wicked West by God Virginia.. that must be my problem~!!!!
> 
> ...




yeah   The guys say the 'T' word .............


----------

